# Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Saturday, February 18, 2012 


Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease 


Volume 18, Number 3March 2012


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/occurrence-transmission-and-zoonotic.html




TSS


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

There is a lot of interesting information here. Thanks


----------

